# Is toilet paper safe for rats..? lol



## wagz77

So i was thinking if i put a toilet paper roll in my rat's cage, they would love shredding it. But then i was wondering.. would they eat it and get sick?


----------



## Snippet

Toilet paper is perfectly safe for ratties. I sometimes hang a roll in my girls cage and let them make their own bedding


----------



## lilspaz68

Safe and a LOT of messy fun!! the only time it is not suggested to use toilet paper is for an impending litter as it has a tendency to dry onto wet newborn skin and its very difficult to get off.


----------



## littlematchstick

I put a roll in my old girls (RIP) cage. I hung it from the ceiling of their cage and one day when the were out playing--one of them grabbed the end and ran with it..around the room trying to stash it somewhere..good times..haha. They will shred it, and it will get EVERYWHERE. but they will love you for it..lol.


----------



## PetoftheDay

Just keep an eye on them at first - every once in a while I hear of someone's rat deciding it's good to ingest, instead of just shred and make a joyful mess with, and let's just say it's not exactly nutritious!


----------



## HuncaMunca

My girls love them. They even take one in their little hide out sometimes. They seem to just chew up the ends and not the whole thing. But they always get new ones to destroy, there's a never ending supply in my house!


----------



## Alethea

Wiki Says: _Low grade institutional toilet paper is typically of the lowest grade of paper, has only one or two plies, is very coarse and sometimes has small amounts of unbleached/unpulped paper embedded in it. Mid-grade two ply is somewhat textured to provide some softness, and is somewhat durable. Premium toilet paper may have lotion and wax, and has two to four plies made of very finely pulped paper._

-Unbleached/Unpupled paper - cheaper brands
-Lotion and wax - premium brands

So would it be better to purchase cheaper brands of toilet paper since they might not contain wax and lotions or do they have different types you can pick from? Sorry I am never the one to purchase toilet paper in the house XD Nor have I ever had to look into something like this.


----------



## chi-moo

I place a toilet paper roll in the cage for my ratties to play with. I also place a few out while it's place time and they love to run through them!


----------

